# Anybody know where?



## OhioCatman (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find some big fat green sunfish around the Dayton area (maybe 20 mile radius)? I can get them at Indian lake but I rarely go up there anymore. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

